# << Savini Holiday BLOWOUT!! >>



## Wheel Studio (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok Bimmer fans, if you were on the fence about picking up a set of the finest 3-piece forged wheels around for your BMW, *this is what you've been waiting for!*

Savini informed us that they're blowing out some pre-cut Signature Series 3-piece forged wheels - that means they're already CNC'd, all you need to do is tell them how you want 'em and they can build them in _less than a week!_








Everyone that has PM'd me knows I'm quoting _way below _MSRP on Savini's whole line of rolling hotness, but if you're looking for any of these styles can pull the trigger before the end of the year, I'm going to knock your socks off!

Just like all their wheels, Diamond Chrome centers with Chrome lips is the standard finish, but they'll do solid color or all brushed centers at the same price! I can also add any custom finish (two-tone, chrome and paint, color-match, Carbon Fiber, etc) to the special price and still get you a deal _way under _MSRP!

Quantities are limited and we're not the only ones that can sell these wheels, but I've got enough sets make a lot of Bimmer owners have some seriously happy holidays! *Post up *or *PM *what you're looking for, and make sure you're sitting down with a firm hold of that credit card when you read my response!


----------



## Wheel Studio (Dec 4, 2009)

*<< Holiday Special Update >>*

We've got a few additional wheels added to the special, and a couple that are gone... here's the current list (with pictures, click for full size!)

19"

SV-4


SV-9


SV-11


SV-14


SV-18


SV-53


Assorted 20" and 22" sizes are also available, and a lot of 19" wheels listed above are available for 19/20 staggers. More pictures later, and as always, PM/email/call for more info!


----------



## Wheel Studio (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great responses guys, keep the PM's coming! We're excited to see some more Bimmers out there rollin' on Savini's


----------



## Wheel Studio (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello all!

Hope everyone had a happy and safe New Year! Savini's still got a bunch of wheels left on blowout, but we're not sure how long they'll be offering this pricing ~ keep sending those PM's, hopefully we can get a few more people these awesome deals!

See the above post for 19" styles available - here's the 20":

SV1


SV7


SV13


SV14


SV18


SV53


... and remember, base price includes *Diamond Chrome*, *Brushed*, or *solid-color *centers and *Chrome *lips!


----------



## Wheel Studio (Dec 4, 2009)

The special was supposed to end a week ago, but we still have some *19" (SV6, SV11, SV14, SV18, SV53)* and *20"* to blow out (only *SV14 and SV18*). These are still 3pc forged wheels, made right here in Southern California, custom-fit to your vehicle ~ not to mention these are in stock for ultra-quick turnaround times!

We also still have the entire Savini lineup at great forum-special prices, as well as their new Mono di Forza line of performance forged monoblocks! *Check out our Bimmerfest Mono di Forza Pre Order!*


----------

